# medicals & police checks



## grahamp73 (Apr 24, 2011)

hello peeps just a quickie if any one can help please,it may sound a bit premature but at what stage do we do the police and medicals checks is it after the eoi or during
many thanks


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

grahamp73 said:


> hello peeps just a quickie if any one can help please,it may sound a bit premature but at what stage do we do the police and medicals checks is it after the eoi or during
> many thanks


Hi there,
Police checks are valid for a year and cost us £70.00. Medicals for 3 months and £600 for 2 adults, xrays included (we had to pay for the medical and xrays separately) so adivce is leave medicals until last. When you go for medicals you will need your passport, 2 photos each for medical at doctors and 2 for when you have the xrays. 

When you have been EOI selected, they will send you the ITA pack and you should have the forms in there to tell you what the requirements are for the medicals and xrays. (We weren't so lucky, we didn't have the forms for these in the pack, I don't know why and the doctor and the radiologist were just as puzzled as we were, but luckily they had spare forms and it was another 50 mile round tirp for us to get the passports and to get extra photos!!)

You don't need these for the EOI. You send all your certificates and all the the forms that they send to you to fill in to NZ House in London and this costs over £1000.

Hope this helps and doesn't put you off, at the end of the day it is well worth every penny.

Good luck to you.


----------

